# Was taugt Apple Music? Praxis-Test eines Spotify-Nutzers



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Was taugt Apple Music? Praxis-Test eines Spotify-Nutzers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Was taugt Apple Music? Praxis-Test eines Spotify-Nutzers


----------



## nibi030 (1. Juli 2015)

Meinungen sind unterschiedlich, das beim Start eines neuen Dienstes nicht alles reibungslos klappt sollte jedem klar sein. Wenn auf einmal 100 Millionen User auf einen neuen Dienst losgelassen werden, ist es kaum verwunderlich das die Server leicht in die Knie gehen.

Dir fällt auf das Gamma Ray nicht vertreten ist, mir fällt auf das das kleine Label KOMPAKT aus Köln sehr gut aufgestellt ist, deutlich besser als Spotify oder Play Music. So wird man immer etwas finden was nicht da ist wenn man nur danach sucht. Die Frage ist auch nicht pauschal zu beantworten, hier muss jeder selber schauen wie es bei ihm aussieht.

Freunde beschweren sich immer das sie bei Qobuz nichts finden. Ich höre nur electro und indie und da sind die richtig gut aufgestellt.

Was ich herausragend finde, ist die Benutung des ganzen. Als Apple User fühlt man sich sofort zuhause und gut aufgehoben. Ich hatte da immer bei Spotify und Qobuz meine Probleme.

Spotify habe ich bereits vor einem Jahr gekündigt, die 320kb sind ja ganz schön, aber nicht wenn man das Spektrum versaut indem man die Lautstärke künstlich hebt! Das ist für mich ein absolutes NoGo! Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich HighEnd Monitor in Ears habe und nen mobilen lightning DAC von Onkyo mit mir trage. Bei den Beats Kopfhörern die anscheinend alle so lieben, hört man das es nicht mehr da die den Klang eh versauen und in die Tonne gehören... OT: dann lieber ein paar Sennheiser für um die 30€

Da komme ich auch gleich zum nächsten: ich benutze seit ner Weile Qobuz und höre alles in FLAC über nen DAC und bin entsprechend verwöhnt. Muss aber sagen das AAC wirklich gute Arbeit leistet und mir kaum etwas fehlt! Weiterer Vorteil: ich habe in Qobuz 70GB on offline Daten, dies wird nun deutlich weniger werden und ich gebe Apple Music mal ne Chance, lasse den anderen HIFI Dienst aber erst einmal weiterlaufen. 

Die Frage ist wie immer was man will und wie die Ansprüche sind die man so hat, ich war sehr skeptisch und bin überrascht was Apple da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Auch wenn die natürlich nicht das Rad neu erfinden sondern gut kopieren.


----------



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2015)

Ja, die Benutzung ist gut, wenn man sie kapiert hat 

Die Soundqualität ist für mich nicht entscheidend, speziell im Auto. Mir ist am wichtigsten das Musikangebot für MEINEN Geschmack - klar, das ist extrem subjektiv, aber ich bin sicher, dass es den meisten Endkonsumenten so geht


----------



## bandicood (1. Juli 2015)

Zudem gibt es bei Spotify über 5000 Hörbücher und Hörspiele die man bei Apple kaufen müsste. Die sind zwar schwer zu finden doch dafür gibt es ja z.B. die Spooks App. Für mich läuft Spotify aktuell auch sehr rund also warum wechseln.


----------



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2015)

Hörbücher hat Apple Music auch im Angebot


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2015)

> Aber so ist das nun mal im kleinteiligen Musikmarkt, nicht jedes Label unterstützt Streaming, und so kommt es vor, dass es von vielen Bands zwar das komplette Angebot im iTunes-Store zu kaufen gibt, aber bei Apple Music nur bestimmte Alben oder gar nichts zu finden ist.


Und dann gibt's ja noch Alben und Bands, die es nicht mal in iTunes gibt, zB
_Peter Hammill - The Fall of the House of Usher _(weder die keyboardlastige Originalversion, noch die remasterte Version ohne E-Drums und mit mehr Gitarren)
_Janus - Schlafende Hunde, Vater, Auferstehung, Nachtmahr
Börk - Atlantic, Komid_ (Japan Bonustracks)
_Depeche Mode_ oder _Metallica _Singles

Und was ist, wenn ich "Invisible" von U2 hören will, das es nur als hidden Track in dem Remix von "Sleep like a Baby tonite" mit anschließender Stille davor gibt?
Den entsprechenden Bonustrack von Nirvana's "In Utero" gibt es hingegen auf der normalen Version des Albums gar nicht mehr...
Von den Hunderten Mashups in meiner Sammlung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Und dazu kommt dann ja noch der Spaß, daß Streamen unterwegs das Datenvolumen belastet. 
Spätestens deswegen kann ich Musik Streaming Dienste nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Da nehm ich lieber meinen iPod mit 160 GB Platz mit, auf dem alle meine MP3s (wenn auch auf 128kbit runtergedampft) draufpassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt dann ja noch der Spaß, daß Streamen unterwegs das Datenvolumen belastet.



Benutze zwar selbst nur Spotify und nicht Apple Music, um das es hier geht, aber da kann ich Playlisten auf "Offline verfügbar" stellen, dann lädt er die Songs runter, während das Smartphone im WLan ist.
Unterwegs kann ich die dann völlig ohne Volumenverbrauch anhören.


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> ... da kann ich Playlisten auf "Offline verfügbar" stellen, dann lädt er die Songs runter, während das Smartphone im WLan ist.
> Unterwegs kann ich die dann völlig ohne Volumenverbrauch anhören.


Aber das bringt mir ja nix, wenn ich mir unterwegs denke: "Jetzt mal Song X hören", den ich eben _nicht _auf meinen Player geladen habe. Und den könnte ich dann ja (wenn er dort verfügbar ist) mit dem entsprechenden Streaming Dienst (und damit wieder mit Volumenbelastung) direkt hören.


----------



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn ich "Invisible" von U2 hören will, das es nur als hidden Track in dem Remix von "Sleep like a Baby tonite" mit anschließender Stille davor gibt?
> Den entsprechenden Bonustrack von Nirvana's "In Utero" gibt es hingegen auf der normalen Version des Albums gar nicht mehr...
> Von den Hunderten Mashups in meiner Sammlung mal ganz zu schweigen.


Bei allen großen Anbietern ist klar, dass das Angebot umso schlechter ausfällt, je spezieller der individuelle Geschmack ist. Die Streaming-Dienste wie teilweise auch die Download-Anbieter machen geschätzt weit über 90% ihres Umsatzes mit Mainstream und großen Nischen. Das mag für Underground- und Mashup-Fans doof sein, aber für die ist das Angebot ja nicht wirklich gedacht. 
Für die Künstler ist das auch nicht so schlimm, die können in ihren kleinen Nischen mit mehr Direktkontakt zu den Fans andere Ware verkaufen, echte CDs und so. Die Luft wird da eher für den musikalischen Mittelstand eng - also die, die nicht wirklich groß aber auch kein Underground mehr sind...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber das bringt mir ja nix, wenn ich mir unterwegs denke: "Jetzt mal Song X hören",



Das kannst du auch mit deinem MP3-Player nicht, wenn du diese MP3 nicht auf diesen kopiert hast. 
Immerhin hast du mit dem Streaming-Dienst trotzdem die Möglichkeit den Song zu hören,
Ein einzelner Song verbraucht jetzt noch nicht so viel Volumen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es inzwischen auch schon recht große Volumen günstig gibt.


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hab' jetzt (fast) alle meine Musik auf der neuen 128 GB  SD-Karte meines neuen Handys - als 192 kbit/s .mp3. 

Fertig. Brauche all dieses "Streamen" nicht.


----------



## TwilightSinger (1. Juli 2015)

Damit ich meine Lieblingskünstler auch in Zukunft optimal unterstützen kann, werde ich weiterhin meine Musik in Form von CDs und Vinyl-Platten kaufen.

Musik-Streaming-Dienste sind Teufelswerk!


----------



## nibi030 (1. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt (fast) alle meine Musik auf der neuen 128 GB  SD-Karte meines neuen Handys - als 192 kbit/s .mp3.
> 
> Fertig. Brauche all dieses "Streamen" nicht.



Aber was hat dieser Beitrag jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun -> Was taugt Apple Music? Praxis-Test eines Spotify-Nutzers ?!

Das ist als wenn es nen Beitrag zu nem neuen Linux Kernel gibt und jemand ankommt und meint er benutzt eh nur Windows 95.

_...es singt für Sie: Das Niveau _


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch mit deinem MP3-Player nicht, wenn du diese MP3 nicht auf diesen kopiert hast.


Wie ich oben schrob: 


Worrel schrieb:


> Da nehm ich lieber meinen iPod mit 160 GB Platz mit, auf den alle meine MP3s (wenn auch auf 128kbit runtergedampft) draufpassen.





> ... ein einzelner Song verbraucht jetzt noch nicht so viel Volumen.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es inzwischen auch schon recht große Volumen günstig gibt.


Ja, aber wofür soll ich denn einen größeren Volumentarif nehmen, wenn ich doch durch Selbstverwalten meiner MP3s alle immer dabei haben kann? Selbst wenn man keinen 160 GB Player hat, gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, die Dateien auf Speicherkarten zu verteilen.


----------



## TwilightSinger (1. Juli 2015)

@ Florian Stangl


> Die App hat schon lange Autoradio und CD-Player ersetzt.



Geh mir doch weg mit diesem neumodischen Kram.
Um wahre Perlen hören zu können, brauchst du ein Autoradio mit Cassettenteil! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonnige Metalgrüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2015)

Solange Apple nicht was aushandelt um Streaming aus dem Datenvolumen herauszuhaltlen werde ich eher nicht umsteigen. Haben Spotify (Telekom) und Napster (O2) Exklusivdeals?




TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Geh mir doch weg mit diesem neumodischen Kram.
> Um wahre Perlen hören zu können, brauchst du ein Autoradio mit Cassettenteil!



Bis einem ein Kumpel die so gespeicherte Musik im Hochsommer auf der Heckablage zwischenlagert... übrig blieb ein Klumpen geschmolzenes Plastik. 
Bleib bloß weg mit diesem altmodischen Krempel.


----------



## nibi030 (1. Juli 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Solange Apple nicht was aushandelt um Streaming aus dem Datenvolumen herauszuhaltlen werde ich eher nicht umsteigen. Haben Spotify (Telekom) und Napster (O2) Exklusivdeals?



Nur die Telekom hat einen exklusiven Deal was das Volumen angeht, bei O2 wird lediglich die monatliche Grundgebühr um 2€ reduziert.

Ich glaube auch nicht das die Telekom da zu Apple wechselt, die Veträge mit Spotify wurden sicherlich über einen längeren Zeitraum geschlossen.


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Aber was hat dieser Beitrag jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun -> Was taugt Apple Music? Praxis-Test eines Spotify-Nutzers ?!
> 
> Das ist als wenn es nen Beitrag zu nem neuen Linux Kernel gibt und jemand ankommt und meint er benutzt eh nur Windows 95.
> 
> _...es singt für Sie: Das Niveau _



Nochmal für Dich:
Was taugt Apple Music: - > Wenig. Weil man alles viel entspannter als CD un so auch gleich als .mp3 immer kostenlos unterwegs haben kann, in bestmöglicher Qualität.


----------



## FlorianStangl (1. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich:
> Was taugt Apple Music: - > Wenig. Weil man alles viel entspannter als CD un so auch gleich als .mp3 immer kostenlos unterwegs haben kann, in bestmöglicher Qualität.


Sehe ich anders. Allein schon, weil ich all die Songs niemals kaufen/leisten könnte, die ich mir mit Streaming anhören kann. Für 10 Euro im Monat alles unterwegs anhören und dann das kaufen, was ich behalten will, ist nicht nur für mich eine viel bessere Lösung


----------



## nibi030 (1. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dich:
> Was taugt Apple Music: - > Wenig. Weil man alles viel entspannter als CD un so auch gleich als .mp3 immer kostenlos unterwegs haben kann, in bestmöglicher Qualität.



Egal ob jetzt, Spotify, Apple, Deezer, etc... in welchem Zusammenhang ist eine CD praktisch und inwiefern bei MP3 bestmögliche Qualität? Ich meine wenn du eine CD auf MP3 "herunter vergewaltigst" anstatt, FLAC, ALAC oder AAC zu nehmen, macht es echt keinen Sinn, dann kannste auch jeden x-beliebigen Streamdienst nehmen.

Aber gut jedem das seine, so wie der eine Tape oder Vinyl mag, so bin ich ein Freund von Internetdiensten. Noch vor 15 Jahren hatte ich immer extra Platten für avi, divx und sonstige Filme. Genauso war es auch bei Musik und Software... heute habe ich gar keinen Datenträger mehr im Haushalt und meine HDD´s sind mehr oder weniger immer nur auf 50%... Es ist so schon einfach dann "ondemand" den Kram zu ziehen, wenn man ihn denn gerne möchte... Dies setzt natürlich aber auch eine ordentliche Verbindung voraus.


----------



## Loosa (1. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Nur die Telekom hat einen exklusiven Deal was das Volumen angeht, bei O2 wird lediglich die monatliche Grundgebühr um 2€ reduziert.
> 
> Ich glaube auch nicht das die Telekom da zu Apple wechselt, die Veträge mit Spotify wurden sicherlich über einen längeren Zeitraum geschlossen.



Danke für die Info, aber blöd ist das schon. Wo die Telekom ja über Jahre hinweg der Exklusivpartner für deren Handys war. Naja, das ist auch Geschichte und beim Musikstreaming war Apple wohl einfach zu lahm.


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Egal ob jetzt, Spotify, Apple, Deezer, etc... in welchem Zusammenhang ist eine CD praktisch und inwiefern bei MP3 bestmögliche Qualität? Ich meine wenn du eine CD auf MP3 "herunter vergewaltigst" anstatt, FLAC, ALAC oder AAC zu nehmen, macht es echt keinen Sinn, dann kannste auch jeden x-beliebigen Streamdienst nehmen.



mp3 ist nunmal für Unterwegs das bestmögliche Format... Selbstverständlich sind aber alle CDs als Wave auf meiner externen Festplatte im bestmöglichen "zu Hause" Format.  Versuch das mal mit Streaming zu erreichen! Da bin ich schneller!


----------



## WeeFilly (1. Juli 2015)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> ...und dann das kaufen, was ich behalten will...



Das ist natürlich schön und richtig und ehrbar und so, aber ich bezweifle, dass die Mehreheit der Streamer so denkt. Und dann bange ich schon ein wenig um den Musikmarkt.


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Juli 2015)

der mann, der die testbilder gemacht hat, hat auf jedem fall geschmack


----------



## Worrel (1. Juli 2015)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Für 10 Euro im Monat alles unterwegs anhören ...


Das ist ja eben das Problem: Es ist nicht "alles", sondern nur der Katalog des Anbieters und damit nur ein Teil der Musik, die dich interessiert.

Es sind ja nicht mal alle Tracks von _Depeche Mode_ und _Metallica _auf iTunes erwerbbar - und das sind ja nicht irgendwelche unbekannten Nonames ...



WeeFilly schrieb:


> mp3 ist nunmal für Unterwegs das bestmögliche Format...


Es ist das technisch *kompatibelste *Format, weil es von zig Geräten unterstützt wird. Wäre es das technisch *qualitativ *bestmöglichste, wären Konkurrenzformate wie FLAC schon längst komplett verschwunden.



> Selbstverständlich sind aber alle CDs als Wave auf meiner externen Festplatte im bestmöglichen "zu Hause" Format.


Eine CD hat mit ihren 44kHz/16bit Beschränkungen, die man mit dem Wave Format technisch überbieten kann: So könnte man eine LP ins WAV Format rippen, aber eine deutlich höhere Auflösung als bei einer CD einstellen und hätte so rein faktisch einen Qualitätsunterschied. Ob dieser hörbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Weil's einfach zu rechnen ist, nehme ich mal eine Durchschnittslänge von ~50 Minuten (=500MB) an:
Dann bekommt man 2.000 CDs in ein TB ... mehr, als ich spontan  geschätzt hätte.

Letztendlich bleibt aber die Frage, was man von dem Unterschied hört. Und da muß man bei 320er MP3s schon sehr, sehr genau hinhören und sich fragen, ob man abseits von der Unterschiedsuche auch bei normalem Musik Komsum derart genau hinhört.


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. Juli 2015)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich schön und richtig und ehrbar und so, aber ich bezweifle, dass die Mehreheit der Streamer so denkt. Und dann bange ich schon ein wenig um den Musikmarkt.


Das bezweifle ich auch, aber das ist ein Thema, das die Musikindustrie lösen muss - nicht der Konsument. Der Zug ist schon lange abgefahren. Das Problem ist auch nicht, ob Streamer noch CDs oder MP3s kaufen, sondern die Verteilung der Streaming-Erlöse. Die funktioniert überhaupt nicht im Sinne der Künstler, aber auch das kann der Konsument nicht lösen. Eine Verweigerungshaltung wird kein Label dazu bewegen, mehr Anteile abzugeben. Einen Lösungsansatz habe ich aber auch nicht, sonst würde ich gerade im Privatjet nach Hawaii fliegen


----------



## HanFred (2. Juli 2015)

Mein Geschmack ist wohl zu nischig für Streaming-Flatrates. Es macht mir Spass, neue Musik zu entdecken, dies funktioniert jedoch wunderbar via Youtube, Bandcamp und Empfehlungen auf Facebook, da viele Künstler, deren Werke ich (ggf. potentiell) mag, ihre Musik kostenlos zum Anhören ins Netz stellen. Was mir dabei sehr gut gefällt, wird i.d.R. digital gekauft. Tonträger nur ab und zu auf Konzerten. 
Bandcamp ist für mich eine geniale Vertriebsplattform, weil man sich die kompletten Alben uneingeschränkt anhören kann und zwar ohne jegliche (Abo-)Gebühren. Das Angebot ist sicher wesentlich kleiner als bei Apple, dafür gibt's dort vieles, was meinen Geschmack trifft.


----------



## nibi030 (2. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...
> Letztendlich bleibt aber die Frage, was man von dem Unterschied hört. Und da muß man bei 320er MP3s schon sehr, sehr genau hinhören und sich fragen, ob man abseits von der Unterschiedsuche auch bei normalem Musik Komsum derart genau hinhört.



Den Unterschied sollte man wirklich hören, außer man hat Beats oder sonstige Mode-Kopfhörer! Vor allem hat die Bitrate ne eine sekundäre Aussagekraft, Spotify zb. versaut das meist gänzlich durch die künstliche Loudness. Bei Youtube hatte man das gleiche Problem. Wenn man im Netz nach diesem Artikel sucht, wird einem das von den Kollegen  ganz gut erklärt:* YouTube beendet den Loudness War*

Nicht jeder ist Audiophil das weiß ich und ich finde es auch nicht schlimm, dennoch sollten die Streamingdienste auch die technischen Möglichkeiten nutzen. Mir erschließt sich nicht warum es kaum Angebot im HIFI Streaming gibt und warum Apple hier nur knapp über dem Niveau der Mitbewerber ist.

Wen die Unterschiede mal technisch interessieren: MP3 vs AAC vs FLAC vs CD | Stereophile.com

Nach dem zweiten intensiven Tag testen muss ich sagen, dass ich vieles bei Apple Music sehr angenehm finde oder besser, bisher stört mich gar nichts. Aber es stellt für mich leider noch keine Alternative zu Qobuz oder WIMP dar. Der zehner im Monat tut mir nicht weh und ich werde einfach beides nutzen bzw Apple Music für die Sachen, die ich bei Qobuz nicht bekomme... zehn Taler im Monat für Musik sind ein Witz, egal ob nun Apple, Spotify, Google, etc. Letztlich profitiert die ganze Branche davon und ich denke den Künstlern geht es damit auch nicht schlecht, sie müssen nur immer wieder auf ihr Recht pochen. Wenn ich aber an die "Raubkopierwelle" Anfang der 2000er zurück denke, wo keiner in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehr Musik kaufte, ist dies ein deutlicher Fortschritt.
Fürs Streaming gebe ich aktuell im Jahr 240€ aus, so viel hätte ich niemals in CD´s investiert oder käufliche Downloads...


----------



## HanFred (2. Juli 2015)

Die technische Seite ist das eine Thema, was man hört hingegen ein ganz anderes:
Der c't-Leser-Hörtest: MP3 gegen CD | c't
Der Test mag alt sein, das sollte aber keine Rolle spielen. Für die meisten Musikhörer ist es schlicht und ergreifend eine reine Glaubensfrage. Mit stark abweichendem Gehör, beispielsweise durch einen Gehörschaden und anscheinend nicht wegen eines sogenannt "perfekten Gehörs", kann es anders aussehen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2015)

Schon in der Bibel wurde vor Apple gewarnt ^^

Bleibt lieber bei Spotify und co sonst haben für den Sündenfall 2.0


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Den Unterschied sollte man wirklich hören, außer man hat Beats oder sonstige Mode-Kopfhörer! Vor allem hat die Bitrate ne eine sekundäre Aussagekraft, Spotify zb. versaut das meist gänzlich durch die künstliche Loudness.


Wenn du eine per Loudness verstümmelte Datei mit einer sinnvoll gemasterten WAV Datei vergleichst, hat das aber nichts mehr mit MP3 vs WAV zu tun.

Dafür mußt du dann schon eine WAV Datei selbst in eine MP3 Datei umwandeln und diese beiden dann vergleichen.

Und da habe ich bei meinen 20k+ MP3s nur eine(!), bei der ich beim Hören mal dachte, daß da die Kompression die Musik geschrottet hat. Der Vergleich mit der CD brachte aber den Beweis, daß das auf der CD schon genau so klang ... (_David Bowie, Wild is the Wind_, die "flirrende" Akustikgitarre am Ende).

Alles andere klingt hervorragend, egal ob dynamische Klassik, progressive Klangwelten, Lärm der _Einstürzenden Neubauten_, Akustischer Folk Jazz, Heavy Metal oder Reggae. Sogar Unterschiede von MFSL CDs* zu normalen kann man hören - trotz der MP3 Komprimierung.

Natürlich sollte man als Musikliebhaber zu Hause was besseres stehen haben als 20 Euro noname Boxen aus dem Aldi. Bei mir ist ein _Harman Kardon _Receiver mit _Magnat _Boxen für die Wiedergabe zuständig.



> ... zehn Taler im Monat für Musik sind ein Witz, egal ob nun Apple, Spotify, Google, etc. Letztlich profitiert die ganze Branche davon ...


Genauso wie "die Branche" auch von den Steam Sales profitiert ... trotzdem wird damit manches Indie Studio in den Ruin getrieben.



> Fürs Streaming gebe ich aktuell im Jahr 240€ aus, so viel hätte ich niemals in CD´s investiert oder käufliche Downloads...


Rein zufällig gebe ich durchschnittlich wohl genauso viel für neue CDs pro Jahr aus. Die kann ich dann aber auch immer hören und jederzeit neu rippen, egal, ob der Streaming Anbieter mal pleite geht und meine sorgsam erstellten Playlisten in den Exitus mitnimmt, Lizenzen für das Streamen von Album X auslaufen, der Künstler keinen Sinn mehr in Streaming sieht und neue Lieder anderweitig veröffentlicht, oä.

* Das _Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab_ mischt Alben aus den Originalspuren werkgetreu neu. Dabei achten sie auf die bestmögliche Soundqualität, was in den besten Fällen dann so klingt, als würde die Band leibhaftig im Wohnzimmer stehen.


----------



## nibi030 (2. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du eine per Loudness verstümmelte Datei mit einer sinnvoll gemasterten WAV Datei vergleichst, hat das aber nichts mehr mit MP3 vs WAV zu tun.
> 
> Genauso wie "die Branche" auch von den Steam Sales profitiert ... trotzdem wird damit manches Indie Studio in den Ruin getrieben.



Wegen Loudness war nicht deine eigene Komprimierung gemeint, sondern explizit das was Spotify seinen Usern zumutet.

Und ob irgendein Independent Label deswegen zugrunde geht, mag ich stark  bezweifeln! Labels wie KOMPAKT, Tresor, BPCTL, UR, etc waren bisher mehr oder weniger auf ihre Vinyl Verkäufe angewiesen und ein paar CD´s.
Der Dj kauft weiterhin sein Medium, für alle anderen ergibt sich Streaming hier sehe ich keinen Wegfall an Hörern. Ähnliche Weltuntergangszenarien wurden auch verbreitet als Napster, eDonkey und später iTunes in Mode 
kamen. Mir persönlich ist kein Independet Künstler bekannt der deswegen Pleite gegangen ist und auch ich höre wie anscheinend auch du zu mehr als 75% irgendwelchen Kram von Indepentent Labels. Wenn ich erhlich sein
soll bin ich ganz froh das es so ist, gab es noch vor 10-15 Jahren vieles nur auf Vinyl oder im Plattenladen selbst erstellte CD´s, bekomme ich vieles davon heute Digital auf mein mobile device völlig legal geliefert.

Natürlich hat Vinyl für mich immer noch den höchsten Charme, vor allem im Zusammenspiel zwischen MK2 und ner wirklichen guten PA, aber weder die PA noch den MK2 nehme ich mir in die U-Bahn... früher habe ich mir das
dann noch umständlich auf MD gerippt. 

Also abwarten und Tee trinken, aber einen Untergang sehe ich beim besten Willen nicht, weder in der Musik, den Film oder bei Spielen. 

Achja und bevor ich es vergesse ich kenne mindestens zwei Berliner Labels die Pleite gingen weil sie auf ein falsches Zugpferd setzten und zuviel Vinyl hatten pressen lassen, dies kann einem bei Streaming nicht passieren und
die Margen waren bei Pressungen unter 5000 Stück eh fürn Arsch, da hatte weder der Künstler noch das Label groß was daran verdient. Die verdienten dann ihre Kohle mit Auftritten... genauso bei den Neubauten die ich ebenfalls
Liebe, die verdienen nicht wirklich Kohle mit den Tonträgern


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Wegen Loudness war nicht deine eigene Komprimierung gemeint, sondern explizit das was Spotify seinen Usern zumutet.


Ja, aber es ging doch um den Punkt, ob MP3 das bestmögliche Format sei ...



> Und ob irgendein Independent Label deswegen zugrunde geht, mag ich stark  bezweifeln! ...
> Der Dj kauft weiterhin sein Medium, für alle anderen ergibt sich Streaming hier sehe ich keinen Wegfall an Hörern.


Das nicht, aber ein Wegfall an Einnahmen.
Früher™ hat der Künstler zB für 15 Euro seine CD beim Konzert verkauft, heute bekommt er von der 9,95 Euro Flatrate das, was ihm anteilsmäßig zusteht (wie auch immer das berechnet wird). Ob er damit jemals an den Gewinn, den er mit der 15 Euro CD erzielt hatte, rankommt ...?

Oh und übrigens: Was wird einem denn zB in iTunes an Alben empfohlen?
Und was empfiehlt man dir in dem CD Laden vor Ort? Was steht da vielleicht mal als Empfehlung auf dem Tresen, was dir nie und nimmer in iTunes empfohlen würde?

Da ist es ein Vorteil, daß ich in einer Kleinstadt wohne, wo es noch so einen kleinen CD Laden gibt, in dem man seine Kunden persönlich kennt und nicht nur einen anonymen Saturn oder Media Markt.


----------



## nibi030 (2. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber ein Wegfall an Einnahmen.
> Früher™ hat der Künstler zB für 15 Euro seine CD beim Konzert verkauft, heute bekommt er von der 9,95 Euro Flatrate das, was ihm anteilsmäßig zusteht (wie auch immer das berechnet wird). Ob er damit jemals an den Gewinn, den er mit der 15 Euro CD erzielt hatte, rankommt ...?



Das wird sich zeigen, ich glaube aber wirklich nicht daran das er dadurch weniger verdient. Denn ein Fan der zum Konzert rennt und dafür ein Haufen Geld ausgibt, der gibt auch jetzt, trotz Streaming für seine Band Geld aus. Ich war letztens bei Kraftwerk
in der Nationalgalerie, bin mir 5 Shirts und einer Tasche nach Hause. Machte bei dem sehr happigen Preis der Karte (85€), noch ca. 140€ an Merchandise... da fällt mir auf, ich kaufe eigentlich bei jedem Konzert n Shirt und immer muss ich anstehen, also
schlecht geht des Künstlern damit bestimmt nicht.




Worrel schrieb:


> Oh und übrigens: Was wird einem denn zB in iTunes an Alben empfohlen?
> Und was empfiehlt man dir in dem CD Laden vor Ort? Was steht da  vielleicht mal als Empfehlung auf dem Tresen, was dir nie und nimmer in  iTunes empfohlen würde?
> 
> Da ist es ein Vorteil, daß ich in einer Kleinstadt wohne, wo es noch so  einen kleinen CD Laden gibt, in dem man seine Kunden persönlich kennt  und nicht nur einen anonymen Saturn oder Media Markt.



die Vorschläge sind Klasse! Hier eine Auswahl von heute, nicht einen davon habe ich bisher über Apple Music gehört und 3/4 der Auswahl höre ich des öfteren:

Marek Hemann
Tororco Rot
Lali Puna
Ellen Alien
Klangkarussel
Seefeld
Trentemnoller
Aeroplane
Lexer
Jean Michael Jarre
Oliver Koletzki


Ich verstehe deinen Anwand!!! Wenn es nach mir ginge, müsste jeder DJ der mit CD´s oder MP3´s an den Start geht nen Extraplatz in der Hölle reserviert bekommen, aber Zeiten ändern sich nunmal und wenn man
sich erst einmal damit abfindet das nicht alles was neu ist scheiße ist und früher sowieso alles besser war, kann man unter Umständen dem neuen auch etwas abgewinnen ohne traurig zu sein.

Ich denke es ist eine Win - Win Situation für alle, sollte es so kommen das Künstler benachteiligt werden, so wird dies der Markt regulieren.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> ... sollte es so kommen das Künstler benachteiligt werden, so wird dies der Markt regulieren.


Wie denn, außer daß der Künstler dann pleite geht?


----------



## nibi030 (2. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie denn, außer daß der Künstler dann pleite geht?



Gutes Bsp, (GIDF): Underground Resistance / Rolando mit Knights of the Jaguar vs. Sony-BMG (war so um 2001) ,ein gutes Szenario wie sich der Markt von ganz alleine reguliert  

ich sag ja solche Spekulationen erinnern an Weltuntergangsszenarien... ich habe den gleichen Schwachsinn gehört als, 86 die VHS kam, dann 93 die ersten CD Brenner auf den Markt kamen, dann 2000 als die DVD brenner kamen, 2002 als Steam kam, 2003 als iTunes kam. Wie groß war der Aufschrei bei Steam, man hatte damals dem PC Gaming das totale Ende prophezeit (und das nur wegen DRM), das gleiche dann mit iTunes... sobald ne neue Technik kommt hört man immer wieder den gleichen Mist. Fällt dir was auf? Und ich könnte noch deutlich mehr Beispiele bringen... Die Medien und der Markt passen sich eben an, das ist der Lauf der Dinge. 

Jedes mal wurden wilde Szenarien aufgemalt das eine ganze Branche und der Markt zusammenbricht... komisch, irgendwie hat sich nichts verändert, nur das Medium änderte sich. Von daher kann ich dich und diese Argument einfach gar nicht erst nehmen.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Gutes Bsp, (GIDF): Underground Resistance / Rolando mit Knights of the Jaguar vs. Sony-BMG (war so um 2001) ,ein gutes Szenario wie sich der Markt von ganz alleine reguliert


Das ist doch keine Marktregulierung.
Marktregulierung wäre, wenn das Stück von sich aus bei Sony nicht gekauft worden wäre. Solange "Rummotzen" und -hacken, bis Sony das Stück wieder aus dem Angebot entfernt, ist Protest bis Erpressung, aber keine "Marktregulierung".



> ... ich habe den gleichen Schwachsinn gehört ...


Was ist daran "Schwachsinn", wenn Bands jetzt weniger Geld bekommen als früher™?

Laut dieser Seite bekommt der Künstler 7% des Verkaufspreises - das wäre bei der 15 Euro CD 1,05 Euro.
Wenn ich mir jetzt das selbe Album bei einem Streaming Portal anhöre, bekommt der Künstler dann etwa auch 1,05 Euro von den üblichen 9,95 Euro/Monat?



> Jedes mal wurden wilde Szenarien aufgemalt das eine ganze Branche und der Markt zusammenbricht... komisch, irgendwie hat sich nichts verändert, nur das Medium änderte sich. Von daher kann ich dich und diese Argument einfach gar nicht erst nehmen.


Also ich finde schon, daß ein Cover im LP Format mehr hermacht als ein klein aufgelöstes MP3 Bildchen in der Datei. Zudem gibt es bei physischen Datenträgern die Möglichkeit, Texte, Hintergrundgeschichten, Poster, Aufnäher, Aufkleber etc beizulegen.

Doch, das Konsumieren von Musik hat sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten deutlich verändert.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9r5ZkXyoPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nibi030 (3. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist doch keine Marktregulierung.
> Marktregulierung wäre, wenn das Stück von sich aus bei Sony nicht gekauft worden wäre. Solange "Rummotzen" und -hacken, bis Sony das Stück wieder aus dem Angebot entfernt, ist Protest bis Erpressung, aber keine "Marktregulierung".
> 
> 
> ...




Auch ich habe noch meine Platten, auch ich habe die schönsten Pressungen zb von Kraftwerk oder Tone Float in ner Hüller an der Wand hängen, aber das hat damit echt nichts zu tun. Mir ging es darum das immer wieder der Untergang
einer ganzen Industrie beschworen wurde und letzlich nichts passierte. Den ganzen kram gibt es noch heute, sogar noch viel mehr davon. Musste früher Fachmagazine kaufen um sich über seine Band zu informieren, lese ich heute Blogs
des Leader der Band im Internet und bin ihm wesentlich näher. Möchte ich es auf die Spitze treiben, folge ich ihm auf einem sozialen Netzwerk und kann ihm wenn ich möchte beim Essen beobachten... Sticker, Poster, Aufnäher und Shirts 
gibt es nach wie vor, in den 90ern hat man die bei EMP aus dem gedruckten Katalog bestellt, jetzt mache ich es auf der Handelplattform meiner Wahl... Also wirklich ich verstehe deine Argumentation, aber sie ist sehr einseitig! Noch nie
wurde so viel Musik konsumiert und dafür bezahlt wie heute!

Schlecht gehen kann es den Künstler auch nicht, bezahlte ich früher im Schnitt für ne Konzerkarte 30-40 DM, auch mal 60 DM, zahle ich heute im Schnitt meist jenseits Beträger 65€ und auch hier reguliertsich der Markt, der Konsument 
sagt nicht etwa, daß ist mir zu teuer, nein..er bezahlt dein Preis für seinen Künstler.

Natürlich ist UR ein klassischer Fall von Regulierung des Marktes, volkswirtschaftlich gesehen entschied der Verbraucher. In dem Fall hat der Verbraucher entschieden und es ging zugunsten des Künstlers. Der Hack trug übrigens nicht dazu
bei, sondern das die Mailserver lahmgelegt wurden durch die Empörung der Leute. 

Wäre Streaming so böse und würde diese Küstler so ausbluten lassen wie du vermutest, würden zumindet die Künstler die davon Leben müssen und ne eingeschworene Fanbase haben, ihre Songs / Alben nicht auf diesen Plattformen anbieten
lassen. Jaja, viele werden von Ihren Labels erpresst, aber nicht alle...


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Schlecht gehen kann es den Künstler auch nicht, bezahlte ich früher im Schnitt für ne Konzerkarte 30-40 DM, auch mal 60 DM, zahle ich heute im Schnitt meist jenseits Beträger 65€ und auch hier reguliert sich der Markt, der Konsument sagt nicht etwa, daß ist mir zu teuer, nein..er bezahlt dein Preis für seinen Künstler.


Solche Preise kann aber auch nur ein einigermaßen bekannter Künstler verlangen - es gibt zig Konzerte, die deutlich günstiger sind.



> Natürlich ist UR ein klassischer Fall von Regulierung des Marktes, volkswirtschaftlich gesehen entschied der Verbraucher. In dem Fall hat der Verbraucher entschieden


Wikipedia behauptet:
"Marktregulierung oder Markteingriff bezeichnet direkte *staatliche Eingriffe *in die Wirtschaftsprozesse"



> Der Hack trug übrigens nicht dazu bei, sondern das die Mailserver lahmgelegt wurden durch die Empörung der Leute.


Was möglicherweise wahrscheinlich unter gar keinen Umständen mit Programmen unterstützt wurde, die zig EMails/ Minute gesendet hatten.



> Wäre Streaming so böse und würde diese Küstler so ausbluten lassen wie du vermutest, würden zumindet die Künstler die davon Leben müssen und ne eingeschworene Fanbase haben, ihre Songs / Alben nicht auf diesen Plattformen anbieten
> lassen. Jaja, viele werden von Ihren Labels erpresst, aber nicht alle...


Ich übergebe das Wort an Taylor Swift:


> I write this to explain why I’ll be holding back my album, 1989, from the new streaming service, Apple Music...
> 
> I’m sure you are aware that Apple Music will be offering a free 3 month trial to anyone who signs up for the service. I’m not sure you know that *Apple Music will not be paying writers, producers, or artists for those three months*. I find it to be shocking, disappointing, and completely unlike this historically progressive and generous company.


Quelle: Taylor Swift - To Apple, Love Taylor


----------



## nibi030 (3. Juli 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Solche Preise kann aber auch nur ein einigermaßen bekannter Künstler verlangen - es gibt zig Konzerte, die deutlich günstiger sind.



Stimmt so nicht:

Einstürzende Neubauten: 

Tempodrom  - Berlin 1996 -> 25DM
Postbahnhof - Berlin 2005 zum 25 jährigen Jubi: 45€

Prodigy:

Columbiahalle ende der 90er: 50 DM
Columbiahalle 2005: 68€

Nothern Lite:

Maria 2003: 10€
Astra 2015: 32€


von Kraftwerk will ich erst gar nicht reden...also ich renne jeden Monat auf 2-4 Konzerte, den Künstlern geht es wirklich nicht schlecht, selbst ne Hinterhofband wie Russkaja ruft 30€ auf! Ich habe keinen Plan wie du darauf kommst.

Dann Marktregulierung: 
ArrayNatürlich regulieren Verbraucher den Markt, wenn keiner mehr VHS Kasseten kauft, werden keine mehr hergestellt... ganz einfache Sache. Wenn keiner für n pfund Hack mehr als fünf Euro ausgeben will, passt sich der Markt soweit an das er Müll produziert und das Hack für 1.80€ beim Markt deiner Wahl verschleudert...etc

Dann Taylor Swift:

Sie hatte Recht damit das es dämlich ist in den ersten drei Monaten keine Abgaben von Apple zubekommen.. obwohl es hier auch ne andere seit gibt, umso mehr Kunden Apple durch diese Aktion binden kann, umso mehr Geld bekommen die Künstler und wenn ein Unternehmen auf dieser Welt zahlungskräftige bzw willige Kunden hat, dann ist es nunmal Apple... sieht man auch ganz gut um Vergleich Apple vs. Play Store, aber anderes Thema. Ich finde es schade das Apple erst eingelenkt hat nach dem offenem Brief, aber wenigstens mal ein Unternehmen das einlenkt ohne Apple verherrlichen zu wollen.

Und Soweit konnte es ja mit der Überzeugung von Fr. Swift auch nicht her sein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2015)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht:
> ...
> von Kraftwerk will ich erst gar nicht reden...also ich renne jeden Monat auf 2-4 Konzerte, den Künstlern geht es wirklich nicht schlecht, selbst ne Hinterhofband wie Russkaja ruft 30€ auf! Ich habe keinen Plan wie du darauf kommst.


a) _Einstürzende Neubauten, Kraftwerk_ und _The Prodigy _sind ja wohl Bands, die definitiv unter "einigermaßen bekannte Künstler" fallen
b) Findest du nicht, daß 30 € deutlich billiger sind als "heute im Schnitt meist jenseits Beträger 65€"? Sind ja nur schlappe *50%*! 



> Dann Taylor Swift:
> 
> Sie hatte Recht damit das es dämlich ist in den ersten drei Monaten keine Abgaben von Apple zubekommen.. obwohl es hier auch ne andere seit gibt, umso mehr Kunden Apple durch diese Aktion binden kann, umso mehr Geld bekommen die Künstler


Arbeitest du gerne mal drei Monate umsonst, nur mit der Aussicht auf womögliche zukünftige Einnahmen...?



> Ich finde es schade das Apple erst eingelenkt hat nach dem offenem Brief, ...
> Und Soweit konnte es ja mit der Überzeugung von Fr. Swift auch nicht her sein


Wieso jetzt? Wenn ihr Kritikpunkt eben die drei Monate ohne Bezahlung der Künstler ist und Apple den beseitigt hat, warum sollte sie dann ihr Album nicht dort veröffentlichen?


----------

